# Love My G-Form Knee Pads!



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Due to a torn meniscus in one of my knees, my orthopaedic guy cautioned me about riding without knee protection. I ignored his advice, bumped the knee in a a low-speed fall and thought the soreness would never go away. I am okay now but when someone mentioned G-Form knee pads in another thread, I decided to try them.

The pad is atttached to a lycra sleeve and is so comfortable I forget I am wearing them while riding. I did 20 miles today in 90-degree heat and the pads stayed in place throughout the ride even though they and my legs became soaking wet with sweat. Not once did I have to pull them up.

I don't consider the padding substantial enough for downhill racing, but it should be more than adequate for the general trail riding that I do.

My knee circumference is 16 inches which is XL on the G-Form sizing chart. I called the company about the fit and was told that it is best to go one size larger than indicated to prevent "bunching" of the material at the back of the knee. I ordered XXL and the fit is perfect, just tight enough to stay put, but not so tight as to be uncomfortable.

Easy to maintain too. I simply hand-wash them in water after a ride and they air-dry quickly. The lady I spoke with at G-Form said they could be washed in a washing machine but would last a bit longer if hand-washed.

My next purchase will be G-Form elbow pads. :thumbsup:

Athletics - G-Form LLC

EDIT: I forgot to mention that when I bought mine, G-Form had all sizes in yellow but was out of black in some sizes. After seeing mine, a friend did a web search and found black in stock at X-Sports Pretective.com

G-Form Knee Pads, Pair


----------

